# 210Rs/250Rs Kind Size Bed Access



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

This may sound like a dumb question, but after searching through the forums I have not seen it asked or discussed.

What direction do you sleep in the King Size Bed Slide?

I am assuming that you would sleep with your head toward the outside wall.

How difficult is it to get into the bed and under the covers?

How hard is it to put sheets/pad and make the bed? It seems like you would be fighting with your knees trying to get everything on tight.

Any thoughts or tips would be appreciated.

I am thinking about a 250RS, but am debating on an Innsbruck 265BHG or Innsbruck 269BHL where you can walk around the bed. My biggest problem is that they add a lot of length to the camper where I can get close to the same interior space with the bed slide in the 250RS in a much shorter camper.


----------



## wobs (Nov 26, 2010)

NDKoze said:


> This may sound like a dumb question, but after searching through the forums I have not seen it asked or discussed.
> 
> What direction do you sleep in the King Size Bed Slide?
> 
> ...


We love our 250RS. We always sleep with our heads toward the wall. However this is way we slept in the old tent trailer. For us the tradoff of havng a shorter trailer exceeded the pian in the neck it is to make the bed. As long as you don't mind hooking the wall side corners while you are on you knees it really isn't a big deal. But not being able to get a site, or into a tight boondock area made the 250RS the trailer for us.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a 230RS with same layout. Another vote for head towards back of trailer for DW and I. No big deal crawling in and under cover for us.
Solo I have tried head to sidewalls. I'm just under 6' and just make it. It is an easier roll out of bed in the morning, just remember the step.
I really like the wrap around windows of the slide too. Nothing better than a cool mountain breeze to doze off to.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

We had a new 210RS and got rid of it aftr about 5 nites in it we hated climbing in snd out and almost impossible to make bed. just MHO.. and is isnt a King it is somewhere between a queen and king, if that makes any sense.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

We had a new 210RS and got rid of it aftr about 5 nites in it we hated climbing in snd out and almost impossible to make bed. just MHO.. and is isnt a King it is somewhere between a queen and king, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Head torwards the back. Easier to get in and out that way. Making the bed requires a little more effort. We have a 2" matress topper which makes a big difference in the comfort level.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

We also sleep head towards the back of the trailer. In this position no one has to go over someone else to get to their spot. Making the bed is a bit of a chore, but I have kids to help me. I slide the mattress out a bit to get sheets and blankets on and then slide it back in- I found this the easiest way. We also purchased the king size sheets from Camping World. They are quite nice and the end of the top sheet has elastic on and it tucks under and stays put. Eliminates "on trip maintenance" if you have a sheet puller.









We also selected the 250RS for its smaller towing size, ability to get into nearly all spaces and living larger when we get there.

S


----------

